# Jessica & Brianna



## Village Idiot

Two girls from a shoot in Baltimore last weekend.

Click for the Flickr pages.

Jessica:




Brianna:


----------



## Traxtor

Really good photos. Professional setting.


----------



## emptypockets

Very nicely done!


----------



## Lyncca

Jessica looks a little mannequin(ish) to me.  I really like the ones of Briana though.


----------



## That One Guy

nice job :thumbup:


----------



## MyaLover

Love # 3.  #1 there is something I dont like about it, and I think its the hair.  #2 is cute but id like to see more of her face.  #3 is adorable


----------



## Shibby!

Looks like the same Brianna the Lighting Essential guy uses. . . (as a model)


----------



## jenncolang

they are gorgeous!

i love the lighting, they are beautiful. Let me know if you ever want someone to follow you around or carry your stuff


----------



## Village Idiot

Shibby! said:


> Looks like the same Brianna the Lighting Essential guy uses. . . (as a model)


 
Looks like you have a good eye. It was allstar night in Baltimore. Don Giannati and Briana were out from Arizona to do a workshop the next day and came out to the studio meet the night before and David Hobby stopped in for about an hour to play around with his new radio poppers and say hi.



jenncolang said:


> they are gorgeous!
> 
> i love the lighting, they are beautiful. Let me know if you ever want someone to follow you around or carry your stuff


 
Yeah, I know...I'm good. 

I'm finally at the place where I can get the shots I want 85% of the time and I'm not modest about it.

I think it was a post on the Strobist blog that said you have to dettach yourself from your work in order to honestly critique it. I have plenty of crap shots no one will ever see, the only thing I post now for the most part are shots that I think are good as a photographer and not as the person who took those shots.


----------

